# Recall



## peaches

Smudge was doing so well with recall but is having a lapse at the moment.

We recall using a whislte, alot easier than bellowing across a field. And he would come straight back everytime.

But now he's had a few rabbits, he's in the zone and is not paying any attention to recall. Got a bit cocky really, and very excited.

Be back to basics by the looks and start again.:whip:


----------



## peaches

Hmmm, recall is still not his best attribute although he's got alot better than he was, we can only but continue.


----------



## Vic27

Feeding him before taking him out should help


----------



## peaches

Nothing works with this chap. And I would never feed a Lurcher before they went for a run because of bloating!


----------

